# Alligator in Bayou Chico 13 October



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

WARNING!

Yesterday our neighbor Tex saw some critter in the bayou, got his binoculars out and confirmed it was a big ole "Gator" swimming around probably looking for dinner. He lives on the 300 block of Edgewater Drive.

Beware and keep your dogs out of the bayou. Normally there is enough salt water they stay away, but with all the rain and Jones Swamp draining into the northwest arm of our bayou,there must be little salt. 

He notified the FWC, but we don't know what they can do. So, we will try to keep Yellow Lab, "Lizzie" and Blue Heeler, "Butch" out of the bayou. Yesterday a neighbor in the 100 block called after she saw the dogs out for a swim.

Anyone have a 'gator permit? I will take you out in the "Chico Limo" to hunt him. 

Tom Vandiver


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Salt water doesn't bother them on bit down here.*

I see them sunning on oyster bars all the time.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

oldflathead said:


> WARNING!
> 
> Yesterday our neighbor Tex saw some critter in the bayou, got his binoculars out and confirmed it was a big ole "Gator" swimming around probably looking for dinner. He lives on the 300 block of Edgewater Drive.
> 
> ...


That’s why we live in Florida!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a tag... I'll go look for him tomorrow night. How big is he?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

They have been popping up everywhere this year. All 3 bayous in Gulf Breeze, Texar, Chico, always been in Grande. We had a bunch in Mulat when I lived there, but they never messed with anyone, other than my pinfish trap!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

lol, his days are numbered....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> lol, his days are numbered....


Wouldn't be too hard for him to go back up Jones swamp, and never see him again... he'll be hard to catch in Chico...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

John B. said:


> Wouldn't be too hard for him to go back up Jones swamp, and never see him again... he'll be hard to catch in Chico...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


We have tags we haven't filled too. I'm curious to see what you find


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

chaps said:


> We have tags we haven't filled too. I'm curious to see what you find


We didn't go... I don't care to mess with him unless he is over 9 ft...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamac (Oct 20, 2009)

Jeffbro999 said:


> They have been popping up everywhere this year. All 3 bayous in Gulf Breeze, Texar, Chico, always been in Grande. We had a bunch in Mulat when I lived there, but they never messed with anyone, other than my pinfish trap!


Dang!! I didn't know that. We always used to ski in Texar and also in Bayou Grande & luckily I never saw one. Now you have me scared! Are they in those two areas very often?
I like Bayou Grande better than Texar and am hoping I don't have an encounter with one!


----------

